# Decapador (pistola aire caliente)



## enmanue (Abr 24, 2015)

Hola, buenas necesitaría ayuda para reparar un decapador (pistola de aire caliente) de la marca silverline de 2000w Hot Air Gun – 125963 con interruptor de 2 velocidades (de 2 polos 3 posiciones: 0 – 1 – 2) de flujo de aire y un regulador de tipo rueda para controlar la temperatura. 

El problema está que al encender el interruptor funciona el decapador pero no el regulador, ya que, al variar con la rueda no cambia la velocidad del motor ni la potencia de las resistencias para que de menos o más calor. Se ve que los alambres enrollados en forma de bobina (resistencias calefactoras) que se ven mas grandes no se encienden pero si las que son mas pequeñillas.

Desmontando el decapador se ven las resistencias calefactoras, el motor de DC (corriente continua) del ventilador, y dos placas de circuito impreso (imágenes 1, 2, 3 y 4)  
En una placa van conectados los cables fase y neutro a una clema y en esta están el condensador de filtro de red, una resistencia y el interruptor (imagen 4), el cual, por la cara de las pistas (imagen 5) el cable de neutro y los dos cables de fase que están soldados al interruptor van soldados a la otra placa electrónica de componentes electrónicos), el cual, se ven él potenciómetro, diodos smd, un integrado smd, diodos zeners, resistencias smd, condensadores smd, etc. (imagen 6). 

A la placa de componentes se conectan mediante conectores faston el motor de corriente continua de 17V del ventilador que son dos el positivo (cable rojo) y negativo (cable negro) y las resistencias calefactoras que son el  rojo, negro y otro azul (imagen 7). 
En la placa electrónica he comprobado los componentes que creo que suelen fallar pero sin conectarla a la corriente solo con él polímetro midiendo continuidad, valores de resistencia, pistas, etc. El potenciómetro que permite regular la potencia he comprobando su valor y es de 50kΩ con lo cual esta ok, el TRIAC que tiene también lo he comprobado y esta ok, también he comprobado los diodos que tiene tanto smd como uno grande de tipo rectificador que esta ok. Los demás componentes que creo que forman parte del circuito de disparo  que alimenta la patilla G de la puerta del TRIAC como el integrado smd LM358, resistencias, condensadores, un transistor smd, diodos zener, etc, no los he comprobado todos porque he visto que están bien. También he comprobado el termofusible que está al principio donde los cables conectados a las resistencias calefactoras (figura 8) y tiene continuidad tampoco he visto que estén cortadas estas.

Enchufado a la corriente he medido voltaje de los 3 cables que van conectados a las resistencias calefactoras (figura 9).

Cuando le doy a la posición 1 del interruptor en el cable rojo que está conectado a la 2ª patilla del TRIAC que es el T2 (supongo que es el terminal de salida y el T1 es el de entrada puesto que está conectado a 220V) según el datasheet y que se conecta a la resistencia calefactora más grande hay aproximadamente 35V,  el cable azul que está conectado a un puente de diodos smd me da 220V aproximados y el cable negro que va conectado a un diodo grande de tipo rectificador me da 120V aproximadamente. Cuando está en la posición 2 me da los mismo valores aproximados excepto en el cable negro que da 220V (imagen 10).
También he medido voltaje en el transistor J3 que está conectado mediante la smd 101 a la puerta del TRIAC (imagen 10).

Los que he obtenido con el polímetro:
VCB = 11,2V
VCE = 12V
VBE = 0,17V (aproximadamente 0V)  
VC = 0V	
VB = 11,4V (aprox. 12V)
VE  = 12,3V (aprox. 12V)
Al ser la tensión en la resistencia smd 101 que conecta la puerta con el colector siendo de 0V como he medido el valor de resistencia con el polímetro dándome 100Ω, ¿es lógico que haya esa tensión? puesto que en T2 hay 30V y en T1 220V.

Por tanto no sé si el problema está en el TRIAC, en otros componentes o las resistencias calefactoras.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 24, 2015)

Primero asegurate que las resistencias tenga conntinuidad(te tiene que marcar resistnecia) por otro lado verifica que la llave funcione midiendo con el tester, por otro lado es probable que el triac este averiado


----------



## enmanue (Abr 25, 2015)

ok, cuando te refires a que verifique la llave, ¿te refieres al interruptor? a por cierto cuando dices que el triac puede estar averiado indicas que al verlo comprobado midiendo continuidad que estaba bien ¿puede no estar bien? 
aqui pongo los pdfs que he mirado para comprobar el triac

hola comprobando he visto que la resistencia mas grande estaba cortada (que no me habia dado cuenta antes) y al mirarlo y al toquetearlo tambien se ha roto la pequeñita, ahora ¿eso se puede arrglar o no? si 
no se puede me gustaria que me dijeran en que tipo de tienda se pueden comprar, ya que, he mirado por 
internet algunos y eso pero si lo pudiera comprar en una tienda mejor que mejor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2015)

A veces se puede retorcer con cuidado y volver a unirlas.

Sinó , con una de éstas regletas bien pequeña , quitas los dos tornillos , retiras el cañito , vuelves a ponerle los tornillos y la empleas para unir los extremos de la resistencia.







Saludos !


----------



## enmanue (Abr 27, 2015)

Hola, DOSMETROS he hecho lo que has escrito lo de la regleta, he cogido la resistencia grande y la he unido y ahora si hay continudad, y al medir tension me da 120V o 220V (si pongo el interruptor en la posicion 1 ó 2) y no 30V como me daba antes, pero sigue sin encenderse, se enciende solo pequeñita que aunque tambien esten cortadas con unirse funciona.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2015)

Entonces está mal el triac , a cambiarlo


----------



## enmanue (Abr 28, 2015)

Hola, queria informacion sobre el triac que tengo que comprar, en el encapsulado pone BTA12 600B MAR 1132 de la marca ST, he llamado a las tiendas de mi ciudad a ver si lo tenian y unos tienen el equivalente y otro tiene el BTA12 600C que aguanta un poco mas me ha dicho y no se si este seria el adecuado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2015)

No creo que tengas problemas , si no sabés como verificarlo , cambialo directamente.


----------



## enmanue (Abr 29, 2015)

Hola buenas ya lo he arreglado y no era el triac, ya que, al quitarlo de la placa para ir a comprar otro, el condensador smd que une la 1ª patilla (T1) con la 3ª (puerta) tenía uno de sus terminales roto, he cogido uno que tenia por ahí de otra placa de parecido de tamaño, lo he solde y seguía sin encenderse, ahora lo curioso viene ahora, puesto que lo había soldado con estaño había puesto demasiado quedando como una bola y quedando mal las soldaduras (soldaduras frias) por culpa del soldador, lo que he hecho es quitar el exceso de estaño en los terminales del condensador unidos a las dos patillas T1 y G, también la 2ª patilla T2 y las soldaduras del conector del cable rojo y poner estaño con las soldaduras brillantes y con el estaño suficiente y voila ya funcionaba por fin la resistencia. Pero me quedo con la duda de que ¿eran las soldaduras que están mal y había demasiado estaño en los terminales del triac y condensador o era el condensador de antemano?

Gracias


----------

